# Sportdog Brand E-Collars



## gjw (Jul 31, 2006)

:lol: Hi, I see that sportdog now has a trainer/beeper combo (Upland Hunter) that seems real nice, everything operates from the Xmitter.

Does anyone have any opinions on sportdog? Good, Bad or any pros and cons?

Thanks for your comments!

God Bless!!!!

Greg


----------



## Sparky477 (May 4, 2004)

I bought a Sport Dog 400 about a year and a half ago for my Springer and it's worked great for me. I know everone here preaches Tritronics and Dogtra but I haven't had any problems.

Battery life is good, transmitter is small and waterproof, plenty of stimulation adjustment for what I need. I like the tone feature and range has never been a problem.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

I have sport dog 1800 and same as above no problems and works good for me.


----------

